# Looking to Partner With One Saucy Individual



## BlackLynk (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm looking to pair with one nerdy rapper to start murking these furry/anthro/cartoon tracks with me, I'm making an album RIGHT NOW and motivation is tough when you're doing EVERYTHING single-handedly, no team, no sponsor, just. me. Willing to offer well on splits, I literally just need ONE anthro partner in crime

Go, Dog. Go! Rap I did

Pokemon Freestyle

Beastars Season 2 Rap I did

44 Cats Rap, I DESTROYED

Jujutsu Kaisen track I was featured on and SNAPPED if you think I don't got bars


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2021)

Just commenting to say this is the only time I've ever seen 44 cats mentioned on the internet. 

Good luck, OP.


----------



## BlackLynk (Dec 2, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Just commenting to say this is the only time I've ever seen 44 cats mentioned on the internet.
> 
> Good luck, OP.


lmao thanks, you're the GOAT


----------



## Erix (Dec 2, 2021)

Yo low key, why do some of these actually slap LMAO

Gs my guy, you get the Erix stamp of approval =p


----------



## BlackLynk (Dec 2, 2021)

Erix said:


> Yo low key, why do some of these actually slap LMAO
> 
> Gs my guy, you get the Erix stamp of approval =p


bless you kind one


----------

